# need movers



## afishermanswife (Aug 6, 2008)

Found movers. Thanks.

I will be moving this week. Hoping to move Thursday if possible. I have a 2 bdrm apt. being moved. No appliances, basic furniture and boxes. If you do moves or know of any good/reliable movers, please message me. My last movers fell through and I'm scrambling to find replacements at the last minute and hoping to stay on budget lol. Thanks


----------

